
Mangle: Orchestrating Chaos Engineering - frostmatthew
https://vmware.github.io/mangle/
======
aramabhadran
Hello,

I am a part of the Mangle team. The tool has the capabilities of Chaos Monkey
and a lot more. You can introduce faults not just at the VM level but also
within an application context. Currently it supports JVM applications (allows
you to tinker with the CPU and Heap Mem usage of the application). The team is
working on supporting other interesting faults such as making your application
throw exceptions, introducing latency at the java method layer, Out of file
handle errors etc to name a few. Do enter your wishlist here
[https://github.com/vmware/mangle/issues](https://github.com/vmware/mangle/issues)
and we will work towards developing support for them.

------
marknadal
For anyone interested in this type of stuff, check out:

\- Of course, jepsen.io

\- For JS devs, [https://github.com/gundb/panic-
server](https://github.com/gundb/panic-server)

------
jedberg
How does this differ from Chaos Monkey?

~~~
aramabhadran
Hello jedberg, I am a part of the Mangle team. The tool has the capabilities
of Chaos Monkey and a lot more. You can introduce faults not just at the VM
level but also within an application context. Currently it supports JVM
applications (allows you to tinker with the CPU and Heap Mem usage of the
application). The team is working on supporting other interesting faults such
as making your application throw exceptions, introducing latency at the java
method layer, Out of file handle errors etc to name a few. Do enter your
wishlist here
[https://github.com/vmware/mangle/issues](https://github.com/vmware/mangle/issues)
and we will work towards developing support for them.

------
hestefisk
Excuse my ignorance: is this like chaos monkey or more a tool for fuzzing?

~~~
jmartrican
More like chaos monkey. From reading the user guide, I didn't see anything
that looks like fuzzing (injecting random or bad data in requests/responses).
Looks like it messes with the infrastructure or the application's performance.

